# Green Resort (Hotel), Jeju, South Korea



## jamierbw (Mar 10, 2014)

Right next to an abandoned circus, I also found this abandoned resort. It is quite small, but outside there was a hut full of quad biking equipment. Once upon a time I think that it was all part of the same thing. I wrote a bit more about it at www.greatbigscaryworld.com/green-resort-abandoned-hotel/ . This is on the island of Jeju, South Korea.

























This is the equipment inside the abandoned quad bike hut that was presumably part of the resort.


----------



## Mikeymutt (Mar 10, 2014)

Great shots,very moody..love the lightening through the window.very apmospheric.thanks for sharing.


----------



## flyboys90 (Mar 10, 2014)

Very swish looking site great pics.


----------

